

RasPiThon - Young programmers code live, raising funds for RasPi Foundation  - chriskingnet
http://raspithon.org.uk/

======
chriskingnet
I think it's great these young guys have decided to do something like this,
and learn Python at the same time! Also awesome that the RasPi Foundation are
behind them too! <http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1633>

